# Saw a BMW on my travels



## AMG-A45 (Jun 17, 2015)

My god what were BMW thinking, i was driving along and this focus come astra come kia thing passed me, the design was terrible, such a hideous looking motor, it had a new plate so i found it on the BMW website (2 series active tourer !), i looked online for pictures, not many of the pictures seem to show it up as terrible as it looks in the flesh, anyone seen one on the road, what did you think, BMW seem to be miles off with the design these days, i thought they would have learned from that butt ugly 1 series.


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

Errrr,,,,, yes,,,,,,, it's,,,,,,, it's,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, it's one that should probably have been killed at birth,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## AMG-A45 (Jun 17, 2015)

It is even worse in real life.


----------



## ChrisMEI (Jan 28, 2015)

Isn't that their first front wheel drive model I heard, Definitely needs more time spent on the design stage. 

It's Friday 5pm lads let's go! Comes to mind on the design lol


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Its like they are trying to copy fords cmax. Both dropped on their head at birth type cars in the looks dept.


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

ChrisMEI said:


> Isn't that their first front wheel drive model I heard, Definitely needs more time spent on the design stage.
> 
> It's Friday 5pm lads let's go! Comes to mind on the design lol


Expect a whole new raft of BMW FWD cars. They will all be using the new Mini platform underneath - and yes that means the next 1 series is being lined up as FWD...


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Rear lights look like they've been nicked from a 5 series. Front lights from the previous generation 7 series. Ew


----------



## AMG-A45 (Jun 17, 2015)

Blackroc said:


> Expect a whole new raft of BMW FWD cars. They will all be using the new Mini platform underneath - and yes that means the next 1 series is being lined up as FWD...


That is a good thing though is it not ?, the average 1 series driver would benefit from it, at least i wont need to help both of my neighbours get their cars back onto the drives in the snow if they buy one :wave:


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Absolutely hateful looking thing and yes I've seen 2 of them now. 

Awful creation.


----------



## RP84 (Sep 3, 2007)

I hated them at first but then i saw a nice white one in london.. Actually grew on me

Like this


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

I saw the odd one of these on the way to Legoland, hateful looking things with little alloys, a very very bad looking car, in the spec i saw anyway.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

How much did THAT owner have to part with for a badge? :wall:


----------



## macc70 (Oct 20, 2007)

theres a nasty surprise waiting under the bonnet with some of these smaller Mercedes models........


----------



## AMG-A45 (Jun 17, 2015)

macc70 said:


> theres a nasty surprise waiting under the bonnet with some of these smaller Mercedes models........


Are you in the right thread ?


----------



## foodstampz (Apr 7, 2012)

Looks like a *******ized focus.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Even being in white doesn't save it any dignity


----------



## Covert (Jun 14, 2015)

Had one on demo the other day , positives ? Very quiet thats all i can say lol


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Seen a few now, but all been better spec and often blue. All been driven by women with kids.

They look better in person, but of zero interest to me. 

There is still a lot of cars that are no better looking that don't come in for the same criticism. 

It obviously seems some people like them. Horses for courses as they say.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

It reminds me in some ways of the horrible old 3 series compact, in that you looked at it and thought " _that isn't a BMW..._ "


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

All of the mini mpvs look vile, the bmw one is no better or any worse than the majority.

Various other manufacturers sell loads of them so no surprise bmw want a slice of the market. Rwd simply doesn't offer the floor space fwd does, same reason merc went fwd for the first ( equally hideous ) a-class.

I wouldn't be buying one matter which wheels were driven, but hope they sell loads and make the company a heap of money so they can continue offering a range of good to drive rwd cars in the future.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Isn't that an a45 in drag kerr?


----------



## Lugy (Nov 4, 2009)

I've seen a few of these, they don't get any better looking the more I see them. I think it's the same problem as Porsche have with the Cayenne, Panamera and Macan and Mercedes with the B-class, they've tried to stick to their way of styling but on this type of car it doesn't work. The other problem, being FWD, there's a large overhang forward of the front wheels.


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

Och I don't understand the hate, it's not like BMW don't make interesting desirable cars elsewhere in their range. If you don't like it but need something as practical then get an s max or touran which are equally as dull and a little bit cheaper.


----------



## IamDave (Feb 6, 2015)

I saw one of these for the first time today on our way back from a job horrible looking thing imo


----------



## RonBeaut (Jul 15, 2014)

That is ouch.


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

Lugy said:


> I've seen a few of these, they don't get any better looking the more I see them. I think it's the same problem as Porsche have with the Cayenne, Panamera and Macan and Mercedes with the B-class, they've tried to stick to their way of styling but on this type of car it doesn't work. The other problem, being FWD, there's a large overhang forward of the front wheels.


I agree with you. There pretty ugly things. They remind me of a Mercedes b class. Look fairly similar don't you think.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

never mind that ugly **** box the OP posted,i seen an actual I8 series on the road.talk about a head spinner.people at bus stops,paperboys and pretty much everyone stopped to look or was taking pictures lol.if i wasnt driving i would have joined in.some street presence on that beast.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

AMG-A45 said:


> s.


:doublesho thats ****ing ugly that! :wall:


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

The more I see it the more it reminds me of those ford cmax (i think it is) things.


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

I saw an M Sport one recently with double exhausts. Looked alright imo, for cars in that sector.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

You have to show id proving your over 65 to buy one


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

I think that most of these vehicles are sold to people who have no interest in driving whatsoever. Means to and end I guess.


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

We looked at one of these when we were looking at new cars recently and the interior is really nice but my god the outside is DULL. I'm sure technically it's a fantastic car but we both walked away feeling underwhelmed.

We eventually got the Cactus so we went from one end of the scale to the other there.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I can't see this selling very well. BMW just want a slice of the market in this sector.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I saw a demo one a few months ago on the same stand as an i8 and that other small electric car (can't remember it's name) and it looked like bmw had realy cheapend themselves. Don't get me wrong, my wife has a new ford every few years (had 3 fiestas in the last 4 years but it just looks like a c max/ focus/ even fiesta (obviously the size of a c max). 

I didn't recon much to that small electric car either. Although, Id take an i8 any day of the week.


----------

